

My Naive Thoughts of 2 Flaws with Loyalty Programmes Nowadays - kafechew
http://kafechew.com/2015/06/21/my-naive-thoughts-of-2-flaws-with-loyalty-programmes-nowadays/

======
kafechew
1\. Need to bring along the physical burdens (card or digital based loyalty).

2\. Rewarding the wrong groups of people.

